# WW2 Deck Log of the USS Denver (CL-58)



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2005)

This is a neat bit of info. While its all interesting, the best is for Nov 1943, when it fought in and took a torpedo in the battle for the Empress Agusta Bay (Bougainville).

http://www.hazegray.org/navhist/denver/


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Interesting link syscom. Good stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Great Link.


----------



## Glider (Nov 11, 2005)

Very good link and reading between the lines a lot of interesting information. After an air attack they inspected for damage and found that she had been hit by three 8in shells!! Also no mention of aircraft been spotted using radar


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2005)

Interesting. That entire website is interesting, actually. I've been there a number of times.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

First time and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## trackend (Nov 12, 2005)

I enjoyed having a quick look SYS but I am going to go back to the site when i have a bit of time as there is one heck of a lot of info.
the figures for the amunition usage I thought showed the intensity of the attacks very well 1300 5" common AA alone is a lot but add all the other weapons and thats a busy shipfor one engagement.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes it is.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 12, 2005)

If you look at the info when it was berthed and onloading ammo, look at the amount of time needed. (Of course off loading ammo can be done quickly, heheheheheh).

I can just imagine the time it took to onload a battleship. That could be a one week affair!


----------

